# Kill befehl



## Javafan12 (2. Mrz 2009)

Hi leute kann mir ma jemand einen qellcode von einem kill befehl geben danke das wäre nett.Dann würde ich mal gerne wissen wie ich den kill befehl dazu kriege meine festplatte zu killen.Wenn mir das jemand beantworten würde wäre das net.Am besten das alles auch mit qellcode.Danke schonmal im voraus

mfg Javafan12


----------



## ARadauer (2. Mrz 2009)

das ist ein scherz oder?

was meinst du mit killen?


----------



## Ebenius (2. Mrz 2009)

Quelle und Lizenz: Wikipedia » Datei:Burned harddisk secumem 01.jpg


----------



## Javafan12 (2. Mrz 2009)

NEIN das ist kein scherz was soll denn daran ein scherz sein?Ich meine wie ich ihn dazu kriege meine festplatte zu killen oder so?Ich möcht das nur mal aus reiner neugier wissen.

mfg Javafan12


----------



## Schandro (2. Mrz 2009)

lustiger Thread^^


mal eine ernste Antwort, auch wenn Java natürlich nicht in der Lage ist Hardware zu töten: Dateien kann man z.b. mit der Klasse File und der dazugehörigen Methode delete() löschen, alle Files eines Ordners bekommt man mit listFiles()...


----------



## The_S (2. Mrz 2009)

Erstmal "killen" definieren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mrz 2009)

@Javafan12: Bist du erst 12 Jahre alt, wie dein Nickname suggeriert?

Fakt ist, wir werden keine schädlichen oder zerstörenden Befehle, Programme oder Programmteile posten.
Bei der nächsten Frage von dir in diese Richtung wird der Thread kommentarlos gesperrt.


----------



## slawaweis (2. Mrz 2009)

Javafan12 hat gesagt.:


> Hi leute kann mir ma jemand einen qellcode von einem kill befehl geben danke das wäre nett.Dann würde ich mal gerne wissen wie ich den kill befehl dazu kriege meine festplatte zu killen.Wenn mir das jemand beantworten würde wäre das net.Am besten das alles auch mit qellcode.Danke schonmal im voraus.



Hier ein Pseudocode, nicht unbedingt Java, aber es ist analog:


```
01: Geh zu einem Waffengeschäft und kaufe Dir einen Revolver
02: Gehe zu deinem Rechner
03: Schraube den Rechner auf
04: Ziehe die Festplatte raus und lege diese gut sichtbar hin. Passe auf, dass keine Gasleitungen und ähnliches in der Nähe ist
05: Jetzt lade und entsichere den Revolver
06: Ziele auf die Festplatte
07: Drück ab
08: Jetzt ist die Festplatte [b]gekillt[/b]
09: Jetzt noch den Revolver sichern und entladen, sowie gut verstauen, damit keine Kinder rankommen
10: Zuletzt die Festplattenreste umweltgerecht entsorgen (also in die Bio-Tonne werfen)
```

EDIT: Profis machen übrigens noch ein paar Unit-Test davor und legen ein Ausführungs-Log an.



Javafan12 hat gesagt.:


> NEIN das ist kein scherz was soll denn daran ein scherz sein?Ich meine wie ich ihn dazu kriege meine festplatte zu killen oder so?Ich möcht das nur mal aus reiner neugier wissen.


Schadprogramme wie Viren oder Trojaner lassen sich nur sehr schlecht mit Java realisieren. Es geht schon, aber das Programm wäre dann so auffällig wie ein Elefant im Porzellanladen.

Um weiter diskutieren zu können, kannst Du bitte "killen" programmierergerecht definieren?

Slawa


----------



## Javafan12 (2. Mrz 2009)

Leute ich will ma eins klar stellen ich lerne gerade java und brauche kein Logbuch oder sowas.Denn ich hab mir schon ein Buch in amazon gekauft.Wie könnte man denn den kill befehl so programmieren das man zum beispiel daten killt wie z.b ein Bild oder so was.Ich weiß nich wie ich das  definieren soll weil ich noch anfänger bin.
Bitte aber am besten srcrenshots schicken da kann ich so was immer am besten verarbeiten und verstehen danke.
mfg Javafan12


----------



## Ebenius (2. Mrz 2009)

Da Du das offensichtlich ernst meinst: Man spricht nur bei Prozessen von _kill_. Einen Prozess kann man beenden, indem man ihm ein entsprechendes Signal schickt. Das macht man unter UNIX/Linux mit dem _kill_-Befehl.

Eine Festplatte kann man in dem Sinne nicht _killen_. Zumindest versteht niemand, was Du damit meinst.

Man kann von einem Dateisystem Dateien löschen. Das geht auch mit Java. Meinst Du sowas? Man kann auch Dateisysteme formatieren. Das geht mit Java nicht. Man könnte auch versuchen Dateisysteme inhaltlich oder sogar Festplatten physikalisch zu beschädigen oder zerstören (Hardware zerstören funktioniert angeblich, je nach Plattenmodell auch durch Software). Sowas soll mit Java nicht gehen; wenn's doch geht, dann hat das niemand beabsichtigt. Also: Was willst Du eigentlich tun?

Ebenius


----------



## Javafan12 (2. Mrz 2009)

Also eigentlich mein ich Dateiensysteme zu löschen.Kann mir da ma jamend bitte den qellcode geben wie ich dateiensysteme lösche?Danke schonmal im voraus

mfg Javafan12


----------



## Ebenius (2. Mrz 2009)

Javafan12 hat gesagt.:


> Also eigentlich mein ich Dateiensysteme zu löschen.Kann mir da ma jamend bitte den qellcode geben wie ich dateiensysteme lösche?Danke schonmal im voraus


Liest Du auch was ich schreibe? Du kannst *Dateien* aus Dateisystemen löschen (sofern der Benutzer unter dem das Programm läuft die Berechtigung dazu hat). Du kannst keine Dateisysteme anlegen / löschen / kaputt machen.

Ebenius


----------



## ice-breaker (2. Mrz 2009)

Es wird dir hier niemand helfen irgendwelche Viren oder sonstwas zu schreiben.

Manoman, immer diese kleinen pubertierenden Kinder.


----------



## Verjigorm (2. Mrz 2009)

Ich amüsier mich prächtig


----------



## ARadauer (2. Mrz 2009)

die jugend von heute...

killen? warum schreibst du nicht einfach löschen?

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]import java.io.File;

public class Test {
   public static void main(String[] args) {
     File f = new File("c:/text.txt");       
     f.delete(); 
   }

}[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Mrz 2009)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Fakt ist, wir werden keine schädlichen oder zerstörenden Befehle, Programme oder Programmteile posten.



Och Menno! 

Und das konntet ihr mir erst jetzt sagen?


----------



## slawaweis (2. Mrz 2009)

@Javafan12
Hier ist ein ganzes Kapitel über Dateiverarbeitung mit Java, das solltest Du durchlesen:

http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel8/javainsel_14_001.htm

eigentlich ist so ein Kapitel in jedem Buch, das Java für Anfänger behandelt, auch in dem was Du bei Amazon gekauft hast.

Slawa


----------



## Javafan12 (2. Mrz 2009)

Danke aber das von amazon is noch nich angekommen.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Mrz 2009)

der einzig und perfekt passende Konter


----------



## Javafan12 (2. Mrz 2009)

File f = new File("c:/text.txt");

Kann ich auch den text.txt durch windows ersetzen oder sowas??


----------



## Schandro (2. Mrz 2009)

xD

"Java ist auch eine Insel" ist auch ein sehr gutes Handbuch und du kannst es dir kostenlos downloaden...

Nein, den Windows Ordner kannst du nicht einfach so löschen. Windows läßt sowas nicht zu (nennt sich "Selbsterhaltungstrieb" ^^)
Also bitte hör auf mit so nem Kram, irgendwelche möchtegern-Viren Programmieren zu wollen obwohl du (warscheinlich) keine Ahnung von Programmieren hast, ist reichlich kindisch


----------



## Geeeee (2. Mrz 2009)

Das geht nur, wenn du es probierst. Fang am besten aber mit einer Datei an, wie z.B. 
"C:/WINDOWS/system32/services.exe"


----------



## babuschka (2. Mrz 2009)

Nun, ich denke nicht, dass man einen Virus einfach mal so nebenher programmiert. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Jungs von Microsoft nicht an diese Art von Wannabe-Viren gedacht haben  Außerdem ist Java für solches Zeugs nun wirklich ungeeignet...


----------



## ice-breaker (2. Mrz 2009)

JohnMcLane hat gesagt.:


> Nun, ich denke nicht, dass man einen Virus einfach mal so nebenher programmiert. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Jungs von Microsoft nicht an diese Art von Wannabe-Viren gedacht haben  Außerdem ist Java für solches Zeugs nun wirklich ungeeignet...



Er kann trotzdem noch genug Schaden anrichten.
Deswegen frage ich mich, warum ihm hier geholfen wird, denn was er vorhat ist ja wohl mehr als klar...


----------



## Geeeee (2. Mrz 2009)

Geeeee hat gesagt.:


> Das geht nur, wenn *du* es probierst.


Außerdem geht diese Datei nicht zu löschen (und wenns dennoch bei ihm selber klappt um so besser)


----------



## slawaweis (2. Mrz 2009)

Javafan12 hat gesagt.:


> Danke aber das von amazon is noch nich angekommen.


wenn Du es mit dem Vermerk "Ich möchte ein Buch über Java, mit dem ich Festplatten killen kann!" bestellt hast, wird es wohl nie ankommen.



Javafan12 hat gesagt.:


> File f = new File("c:/text.txt");
> 
> Kann ich auch den text.txt durch windows ersetzen oder sowas??


kennst Du schon diese Geschichte?
http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=184

Slawa


----------



## Templon (2. Mrz 2009)

slawaweis hat gesagt.:


> kennst Du schon diese Geschichte?
> http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=184
> Slawa



Sieht irgendwie sehr nach einem Fake aus...



Javafan12 hat gesagt.:


> File f = new File("c:/text.txt");
> 
> Kann ich auch den text.txt durch windows ersetzen oder sowas??



=) ...


----------



## ARadauer (2. Mrz 2009)

ich hoffe, dass ich mit 12 nicht so dämlich war


----------



## ARadauer (2. Mrz 2009)

ich glaube schon langsam, dass dieser beitrag auch ein fake ist...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Mrz 2009)

I hacked 127.0.0.1 
Das T-shirt ist schon geil, will ich haben^^

<°)))><(


----------



## babuschka (2. Mrz 2009)

Ist doch egal, ob es wahr ist. Lustig ist es auf jeden Fall 
Wäre eventuell ein Fall für den Darwin Award


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Mrz 2009)

Äääh, und tot ist hier wer?


----------



## babuschka (2. Mrz 2009)

Auf Stophiphop.com? Unter Hackern soll so etwas durchaus als Selbstmord gelten  Naja, genug OT


----------



## Nao88 (2. Mrz 2009)

er mein kill befehle z.b wie in der power Shell  
nur das java da nicht so gut für geeignet ist


----------



## Javafan12 (2. Mrz 2009)

Ja die Geschichte war zum wegschmeißen.LOL XDDDDDDDDD
Ach stimmt fast vergessen ich will hier keine viruse programmieren.Ich hab genug Leute die  ich kenne die sehr gut proggen können.Also wenn ich wissen will  wie man einen virus proggt dann könnte ich auch zu diesen gehen aber ich wollte einfach nur mal wissen was dieser befehl kann.Aber leute vergesst es einfach VERGESST EINFACH MEINE FRAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OKAY????????


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mrz 2009)

Noch so'n Ding und ich "vergesse" deinen Account...


----------



## Javafan12 (2. Mrz 2009)

Ich will doch aber gar keine viruse programmieren seht ihr das nich ein.dann vergess doch meinen account mir egal.es gibt noch genügend andere foren.mach doch ich will doch nur das  ihr keinen falschen eindruck bekommt.aber vergesst es ok? Bitte vergesst es


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Mrz 2009)

mach dir nicht allzu viele sorgen um deinen verdorbenen Ruf, "Javafan12" ist ein nicht besonders gut einprägsamer Name^^


----------



## Javafan12 (2. Mrz 2009)

Aha Sakasmus is hier auch gänig was? Okay also so langsam regt ihr mich auf.Provoziert mich macht mich alle fertig und wundert euch dann auch noch wenn ich  einen ausraster bekomme?Ich glaub es geht euch nich mehr so gut oder?????


----------



## Schandro (2. Mrz 2009)

Das bisjetzt einzige mal das ich solche Antworten wie in diesem Thread hier in diesem Forum gelesen habe, sind eigentlich nur alle Threads von Developer_X. Ansonsten ist es hier normalerweise ruhig und friedlich.

Deine Frage ist einfach nur falsch angekommen, außerdem hat der Fakt das du die Frage zu ungenau gestellt hast den Effekt nochmal verstärkt.
Bei vielen gibt es einfach das stereotype Denken, das alle die irgendwie nach "bösen Programmcode" fragen automatisch sehr kleine Kinder sind die eh keine Ahnung haben und die man ruhig dissen kann weil man selber viel besser ist als die. Irgendwie erbärmlich. Ich bin übrigens auch nicht besser ;(

€dit:
Wie kannst du eigentlich solche extremen Stimmungsschwankungen wie in deinem Post #35 haben?^^


----------



## Javafan12 (2. Mrz 2009)

Schandro das war von dir auch sokasmus.Oder??????


----------



## Schandro (2. Mrz 2009)

Nein. Anscheinend willst du aber unbedingt die Opferrolle spielen


----------



## Ebenius (2. Mrz 2009)

Javafan12, Du hast Dir -- ob wissentlich oder nicht -- eine Zielscheibe auf den Rücken gemalt und bist halt dann beschossen worden. Da sind weiter oben auch Leute auf Dich eingegangen aber irgendwie hast Du das leider ignoriert. Beschäftige Dich einfach das nächste mal ein bisschen mehr mit Deinen Fragen und auch mit den Antworten, dann bekommst Du auch vernünftige Antworten. Dazu brauchst Du auch kein neues Pseudonym; so schnell fällt man hier nicht dauerhaft durch.

Also einfach durchatmen und nochmal neu, ge?

BTW: Terry Pratchett hat geschrieben: "Five exclamation marks, a sure sign of an insane mind". Er hätte sicher auch etwas über 32 Ausrufezeichen gesagt... Aber immerhin: 32 ist ja eine Zweierpotenz. 

Happy Hacking!
Ebenius


----------



## ARadauer (3. Mrz 2009)

Javafan12 hat gesagt.:


> Okay also so langsam regt ihr mich auf.Provoziert mich macht mich alle fertig und wundert euch dann auch noch wenn ich  einen ausraster bekomme?



fake!!!


;-)


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mrz 2009)

Da ich nicht erwarte hier noch viel produktives zu sehen ist erstmal dicht. Gute Gründe diesen Thread wieder zu öffnen bitte per PN an mich.


----------

